# Audio head unit upgrading



## mobile24hr (May 5, 2013)

Has anyone used to put Cruze 2012 Audio head unit to 2010 Cruze car? I did and once I first plug in the cable and start the engine, "LOCKED" on the display and nothing I could do. I still can swap it back to my existing one and no problem at all to my 2010 unit.

New part








Existing part








Any idea? Cheers.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

apparently you need to programme the new stereo with the car, its a theft protection , the vin numbers do not match so the radio will not work. take it to the dealership , they can fix this.


----------



## mobile24hr (May 5, 2013)

Wow, good to hear that.
Thanks mate.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

np ! cheers


----------



## longleepro (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm facing with the same issue!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

longleepro said:


> I'm facing with the same issue!


The SQ Car Audio Thread V2
Mylink 2.0 Alternative and aftermarket hands free microphone adapter
How-To: Disassemble Radio To Program VIN
How I did the MyLink Wire Harness
Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes


----------

